# Feature Photo Shoot



## kaykay (Oct 17, 2008)

These are the proofs from a photo shoot my neighbor/photographer Sally Shaffer did last week. This is feature full coat and pasture condition after I got a few pounds off him. Man I love this pony!! Thanks so much for looking. Ughh its hard to pick!






















fun pics of Kyle feature kept putting his head on kyles shoulder


----------



## Mona (Oct 17, 2008)

WOW Kay, those are all soooo pretty! GREAT photo shoot!


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Oct 17, 2008)

That last picture of him head on is absolutely stunning. Just wow!!


----------



## ponyboi09 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow. I like him a lot. How tall is he? Your neighbor is a very nice horse photographer. Horse photography is so much different than regular photography. The angles are so different. Looks like you have him at a pretty nice weight to me. I want an overo stallion one day.... but right now I only have time to deal with my one stallion. Eventually I plan to find me one though.

GReat pics!


----------



## Leeana (Oct 17, 2008)

He is very pretty


----------



## Miniequine (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow,,, That is a gorgeous pony!

Love the photos!

~Sandy


----------



## wpsellwood (Oct 17, 2008)

Hes very stunning, love his color and markings.


----------



## Marty (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow Kay he's beautiful. Nice photography well done.

Its so good to see Kyle. I cannot believe how big he is!!!!! What a handsome boy.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks so much!! Hes got such a great disposition. Just makes you fall in love with him! I have so many pics she sent im having a really hard time picking.

He was really fat when he got here so I did get the weight off him but he needs some firming up and toning. I didnt want to clip him for this photo shoot as its so late in the year so we had to wash him two full times to get him clean. You gotta love white horses.

Marty Kyle really is growing up



Its scary to me!

Heres one of him being rowdy LOL






I really like this one but he closed his eyes dang it


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 17, 2008)

Great pictures Kay. He is a stunning stallion. Love the picture with the horse on Kyles shoulder. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mona (Oct 17, 2008)

Here ya go Kay...it might be good enough to use somewhere.






Here's one with his "manhood" tucked in.






OK, last one...took the dead trees and your arm out of the background.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Oct 17, 2008)

Lovely


----------



## kaykay (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank you mona!! I think at that point he was getting tired and letting it all hang out LOL

Shes coming this morning to try and redo the shots of Kyle and Feature.


----------



## Firefall (Oct 18, 2008)

Such a pretty stallion!! I just bought a tiny filly of his. She's a blue eyed frame overo and very sweet, quiet and loving. I can see where she got her looks!


----------



## kaykay (Oct 18, 2008)

Can you post her picture so I can see??





Heres some from this morning with a bridle. Shoot they wont post


----------



## kaykay (Oct 18, 2008)

Here they are


----------



## Rebecca (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh he's gorgeous! I love all the pictures! Good luck deciding which ones to keep. Your neighbor is a wonderful photographer, you're lucky you have her close by!


----------



## Firefall (Oct 18, 2008)

Sure Kay, let me get permission for the photo's since they are summer ones first.

Your going to have some nice babies with this guy!!!!!!!


----------



## kaykay (Oct 18, 2008)

I cant wait to see her picture!! Thanks!


----------



## hairicane (Oct 18, 2008)

Well ive told u several times already i just LOVE him and your others. But that head on shot of his is t o die for and usually I dont like the head on photos. He has charisma



, Keep me in mind iif he or anything like him ever is available



. Im in LOVE


----------



## kaykay (Oct 18, 2008)

helpppppp i cant decide which head shots look better. halter or bridle?? ughh. Thanks so much for the sweet comments. I wish you could all come here and meet him because I have never met a stallion as sweet as this guy!


----------



## Gini (Oct 18, 2008)

Kay that is one gorgeous boy!! I loved all the pictures.




It would be hard to choose just one. The halter and bridle pictures WOW!!!!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow!! I love #1, 3, 4, 5! Gorgeous boys you have!


----------



## sdmini (Oct 18, 2008)

kaykay said:


>


These are my pics. I like the ones with the halter verses the ones with the bridle but that's just me. I love the second shot above.


----------



## barnbum (Oct 18, 2008)

Kay--wowzers!! He is something else!! I love the shots posted right above. Wow. Wow. Wow.





PS Kyle looks adorable in that hat.

PSS When can we see Gossip Girl?


----------



## kaykay (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks karla!! poor gossip girl, I havent done her pics in forever. Shes growing up so fast. Ill try to get some this week


----------



## Ginia (Oct 19, 2008)

All great pictures Kay, what a beautiful horse. My favorite tho is the headshot with the halter. It just says "kind but arrogant" to me, and I like that in a horse, especially a stallion.


----------



## Firefall (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok here she is:


----------



## kaykay (Oct 19, 2008)

omg shes beautiful!! I think I remember seeing her pictures. What is her name?? Thanks so much for posting her


----------



## wade3504 (Oct 19, 2008)

Feature does have another side



.

Beautiful horse.

Amanda


----------



## Reble (Oct 19, 2008)

Now those are some beautiful pictures Kay and your son is really growing up in front of our eyes.

I do remember other photos you have shown of your son. He is quite a handsome lad.

That filly firefall is gorgious. All the pics are stunning. thanks for sharing


----------



## Mona (Oct 19, 2008)

WOW, I just LOVE your filly Firefall!!


----------



## barnbum (Oct 19, 2008)

Firefall--what a gorgeous filly. Now Kay must be even more excited--okay, maybe that isn't possible.


----------



## Firefall (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I'm hoping she will stay small enough to be hardshipped into AMHR and she looks like she could easily do it, at least right now anyway.

Her name is "Supreme Attraction EGF"


----------



## kaykay (Oct 19, 2008)

I am even more excited (if thats possible)!! We only have 1 feature foal coming next year as we got him pretty late and it was unexpected. I have to find some feature mares next spring. I cannot wait though for the one foal we do having. He was bred to Patches. Next year I will be so nervous waiting for that foal.

Rebel I cannot believe how fast the years have gone by since I first came here and started posting pics of Kyle. Seems like he was practically a baby when I first posted pics of him and patches. Thanks so much for the sweet comments


----------



## twister (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, awesome pics Kay, he is stunning but I like the photo of him looking over Kyle's shoulder, what a cutie.

Yvonne


----------



## EAD Minis (Oct 19, 2008)

* WOW gorgeous boy!!! He looks like a full size, such a nice horse!!*

Kyle looks great to, great picture of them together!!


----------



## Tony (Oct 21, 2008)

He really is a gorgeous animal. Great pictures, too.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Oct 21, 2008)

[SIZE=18pt]OK...... THAT'S ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]

I NEED YOUR ADDRESS SO I CAN COME STEAL (I MEAN VISIT) HIM!!!!!!! I WANT ON THE WAITING LIST FOR ONE OF HIS FOALS!!!!!!

My favorite are the last two that were picked, makes him look "sexy" with attitude!!!!!


----------



## whitney (Oct 21, 2008)

Kay tell us how much fun you had getting these beautiful pictures..........................











Have one of the picture wizzes take out the pole & lead and the hand and these are my FAVORITES!!!!


----------



## minih (Oct 21, 2008)

He is a beautiful horse! I like this one best if you could take the lead and hand out.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 21, 2008)

thank you so much Minih

Kelly you can visit feature anytime you want but you cant keep him!! LOL. I would be bawling my eyes out. Hes going to throw a beautiful foal for you so you can have a piece of him.





Kim we had sooo much fun doing the photo shoot. My neighbor just went on and on about how good natured he is. Okay heres the head shot with the hand taken out.






Okay my last dilema. I promised Doc I would send him a pic of Feature. Would you send the headshot or the body shot??


----------



## barnbum (Oct 21, 2008)

Kay--I'd send him the 3rd one down--of him running. It shows a previous owner how awesome he looks and there a happiness in the prance there...


----------



## Ferin (Oct 21, 2008)

Feature is gorgeous!!!



I love this horse, he could come live with me anytime.



I can really see my Wauk-A-Way gelding in Feature's eyes. They look alot alike especially those beautiful white eyelashes they have.


----------



## whitney (Oct 22, 2008)

The head shot, that is a LOOK AT ME picture if I EVER saw one!


----------



## Connie P (Oct 22, 2008)

Gorgeous! Simply Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing Kay!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Oct 22, 2008)

His proportions are amazing Kaykay! And he looks absolutely fabulous au naturel! I'm glad to see you finally got him his "glamour shots."


----------



## midnight star stables (Oct 22, 2008)

Hands down.

You know that he is one of my top five favorite horses of all times. Nice boy


----------



## kaykay (Oct 23, 2008)

Desiree & Tiffany that means a lot to me. Thank you so much!!

We are hoping to show him next year so maybe you will be here at a show to see him??

Sometimes I have to pinch myself because I still cant believe hes living here. I feel very blessed to have him!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Oct 24, 2008)

The Simple Life Farm said:


> [SIZE=18pt]OK...... THAT'S ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]
> I NEED YOUR ADDRESS SO I CAN COME STEAL (I MEAN VISIT) HIM!!!!!!! I WANT ON THE WAITING LIST FOR ONE OF HIS FOALS!!!!!!
> 
> My favorite are the last two that were picked, makes him look "sexy" with attitude!!!!!


Kelly, you come here and then we will make a trip over. You get Feature and I get Meadow. EH?


----------

